

CureFunds – Directly fund research for cures - chestang
http://www.curefunds.com

======
chestang
Looking for some feedback on this concept.

------
exratione
Compare with: [https://labcures.com/](https://labcures.com/)

That's an outgrowth of the Buck Institute.

~~~
chestang
Thanks! How are you associated with this project?

